# Unit Farm - the Free LED Grow Light tester



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi everyone, Unit Farm is looking for the honest LED Grow Light testers

Post your cannabis growing photos on this thread, then vote for the best growing cannabis and the trusted member u think. 
Who get the most votes, who will win a free UFO 80LED

We're holding it form 7.13.2017~7.20.2017 
Close it On Wed, Jul 20, 2017 at 24:00 PM
Announce the winner On Tus, Jul 25, 2017

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 12, 2017)

Jacky white start of week 6 flower  36x 10w 3200k cob led chips diy light fixture with blurple light supplement strips
Pic with light @ week 4
 
Would love to be a tester. Hope you all enjoy my photo please like!


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jul 12, 2017)

this is a HSO Blue Dream auto had some problems early with the rockwool over saturating but after i fixed it grew out great was grown with a Perfect sun mini 125w


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 13, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Jacky white start of week 6 flower View attachment 3977059 36x 10w 3200k cob led chips diy light fixture with blurple light supplement strips
> Pic with light @ week 4
> View attachment 3977061
> Would love to be a tester. Hope you all enjoy my photo please like!


Rolla, good luck


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 13, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Jacky white start of week 6 flower View attachment 3977059 36x 10w 3200k cob led chips diy light fixture with blurple light supplement strips
> Pic with light @ week 4
> View attachment 3977061
> Would love to be a tester. Hope you all enjoy my photo please like!


I love the last picture!! Reminds me of a Fuckin Casino... Very nice


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2017)

last grow, unknown strain.....current ones are seedlings now, only using CFL's
 
seedlings are under cfl's too, would also love to be a tester as well, love the votes


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 13, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Rolla, good luck


Thank you very much!


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 13, 2017)

Jimmy Sparkle said:


> I love the last picture!! Reminds me of a Fuckin Casino... Very nice


I really like it as well. Thank you! Do you have a grow yourself? You should enter!


----------



## Gaz29 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi ,would be great to use your light.. I'm using 315w lec but I'd like to try led (temperature too high sometimes)..
I perpetually grow ,, so i could post a grow journal if i won it..
Good luck everyone
Gaz


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 13, 2017)

Jimmy Sparkle said:


> I love the last picture!! Reminds me of a Fuckin Casino... Very nice


if u like pictures , Pls give he or she a "like". Cause ho get the most votes, who will win a free UFO 80LED. Thank u hey man if u grow, u can post ur picturs.. come on


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 13, 2017)

Dopaw13 said:


> View attachment 3977097 View attachment 3977098 this is a HSO Blue Dream auto had some problems early with the rockwool over saturating but after i fixed it grew out great was grown with a Perfect sun mini 125w


happy growing, good luck


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 13, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> last grow, unknown strain.....current ones are seedlings now, only using CFL's
> View attachment 3977283
> seedlings are under cfl's too, would also love to be a tester as well, love the votes


good luck, man


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 13, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> View attachment 3977641 Hi ,would be great to use your light.. I'm using 315w lec but I'd like to try led (temperature too high sometimes)..
> I perpetually grow ,, so i could post a grow journal if i won it..
> Good luck everyone
> Gaz


grow journal is a good idea. good luck dude


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 13, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> I really like it as well. Thank you! Do you have a grow yourself? You should enter!


You are welcome... Yes I have a grow going I was just reluctant to put up pics. Fuck it you talked me into it . Thanks man.


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 13, 2017)

Under 400 watt hps/mh Incredible Bulk with 18 days left or so.


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 13, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> if u like pictures , Pls give he or she a "like". Cause ho get the most votes, who will win a free UFO 80LED. Thank u hey man if u grow, u can post ur picturs.. come on


Ok man, I did thanks for the motivation.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 13, 2017)

G.S.C. and Bubble gum lemon


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 14, 2017)

Purple Voodoo F3

Blue Twizzler

Mystery Mint 
 

White Strawberry Skunk


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dopaw13 said:


> View attachment 3977097 View attachment 3977098 this is a HSO Blue Dream auto had some problems early with the rockwool over saturating but after i fixed it grew out great was grown with a Perfect sun mini 125w


 Well i found the pics of my maui also wanted to get them in XD
  
This is my current grow under Perfect sun mini i have 2 CoBs on the way to try my own DiY light to give the PS mini a boost have a climax from ch9 and a Afghan Kush Ryder from world of seeds.


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 14, 2017)

growing under one Amare Technologies SE 250 hi-intensity led. Roughly 3 weeks to go


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 14, 2017)

C4matic from fastbuds.
 
Kush from Seedsman.
 
Red Leicester Tease from Dr. Krippling.
 
Quick One from Royal Queen.
 
Mind'cantrol from Dr Krippling.
 
Sour Hound from Mephisto.
 
Kosher Tangie from DNA.
All of these are grown outdoors except for the Quick One from Royal Queen, that one was outdoors and CFLs, finished her In March.
I'm trying to get indoors, been trying for couple years. I've been saving for a light though so I'll get indoors one way or the other this year, be nice to win this though. Let's get together for one more group shot. Lol
 
Damn um sour livers from Mephisto (back 4), c4matic from fastbuds 2 in the back also, deep blue c from mephisto middle 2, sour hound from Mephisto front 2, amnesia haze from Royal Queen 2nd from very front, and kush from seedsman front.
I apologize for the photos bomb, any questions about any of the strains ask away. You should probably pm though just to keep the thread focused on this light.
Thanks for the opportunity Unit Farm, and good luck everyone.
May the grow gods bless you...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> good luck, man


thank you


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 14, 2017)

Just a couple more for fun.


----------



## driel (Jul 14, 2017)

week 2 flower
Strains: Goddess Green Kush, Congo, bag seed girl scout cookies, Great White Shark Auto, White Yoda Auto (from the Vault) under 600w & a cheapo 200w COB style LED to supplement on the side

Far from a master but I figured I'd give it a shot and wish everyone luck!


----------



## legalcanada (Jul 14, 2017)

this is only first grow and haven't reached bud yet but i am probably disq anyways because Canada? although would love that light for when i build my separate veg area once this tent is flower


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 16, 2017)

hey everyone, *close voting on Wed, Jul 20, 2017 at 24:00 PM*. keep it up. .wish all guys luck


----------



## gg2 (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## gg2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Ok fellow members.. alls I wanna do is enter this contest and this is my beautiful baby and her name is ''Doc'' Kripple Shock......


----------



## gg2 (Jul 16, 2017)

I would like to vote or like or something.. but where da heck do you do this at


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 16, 2017)

gg2 said:


> I would like to vote or like or something.. but where da heck do you do this at


It's at the lower part if the post.


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 16, 2017)

@gg2 circled it for you. Should look like that. Good luck...


----------



## gg2 (Jul 16, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> View attachment 3979388
> @gg2 circled it for you. Should look like that. Good luck...


Finally .. found it.Thank you, John. I did not have my changes saved on my preferences , so it was not showing up.. wow, looking everywhere since yesterday for that dang like tab


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 16, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> hey everyone, *close voting on Wed, Jul 20, 2017 at 24:00 PM*. keep it up. .wish all guys luck
> 
> View attachment 3979380


Thats just pure cute as hell.


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 16, 2017)

gg2 said:


> Finally .. found it.Thank you, John. I did not have my changes saved on my preferences , so it was not showing up.. wow, looking everywhere since yesterday for that dang like tab


No problem bud lol it happens. I been here awhile and still don't know everything.


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 17, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> hey everyone, *close voting on Wed, Jul 20, 2017 at 24:00 PM*. keep it up. .wish all guys luck
> 
> View attachment 3979380


But mine are only beginning to frost up. I need another week or two


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 17, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> But mine are only beginning to frost up. I need another week or two


You can still post pics I'm sure. I posted a few that are still in veg, a few people have. Join the fun.


----------



## gg2 (Jul 17, 2017)

Monday Monday...Have an awesome week fellow member's. I just love this group, your fantastic


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2017)

man, this is a killer group to be in competition with


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 17, 2017)

Incredible bulk Dr K..... came in earlier than expected and thank God/Shiva and Ganesh!!!! I give away more than I use but sometimes I over give and short myself, been out for a while ( soo embarrassing) lmfao


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2017)

HSO Lemon Garlic OG and RG#357 (Colorado Thunder Fuck) by @RM3. Grown under 241w of Tasty COBs with Roots Organics medium and nutes.

    

@esh dov ets


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> HSO Lemon Garlic OG and RG#357 (Colorado Thunder Fuck) by @RM3. Grown under 241w of Tasty COBs with Roots Organics medium and nutes.
> 
> View attachment 3979780 View attachment 3979783 View attachment 3979785 View attachment 3979786 View attachment 3979788
> 
> @esh dov ets


killer, very nice


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> killer, very nice


Thanks, bro.


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jimmy Sparkle said:


> Incredible bulk Dr K..... came in earlier than expected and thank God/Shiva and Ganesh!!!! I give away more than I use but sometimes I over give and short myself, been out for a while ( soo embarrassing) lmfaoView attachment 3979645


Love Dr Krippling and love classico lol Italian suasage is my favorite tho. Good job.


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 17, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> Love Dr Krippling and love classico lol Italian suasage is my favorite tho. Good job.


Lmfao mine too but my little girls wont eat it. Thanks my guy


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 17, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> But mine are only beginning to frost up. I need another week or two


Some ppl like veg photo, some like flowering , enjoy the fun


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 17, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> You can still post pics I'm sure. I posted a few that are still in veg, a few people have. Join the fun.


man, u r pretty helpful. good luck for more "like"


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 18, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> man, u r pretty helpful. good luck for more "like"


Thanks, I hope I can get more. Could definitely use the light, as I'm sure others could too.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 18, 2017)

hi everyone, thanks for all ur passion and solid support." like" received reports on 7.17.2017 11:30 pm California Time. Hope all guys will get more "like". Good luck everyone


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 18, 2017)

OK, a couple pics of the plants I originally posted (Amare SE 250)+ a plant under a Amare P3 (300w) that showed first pistils 8 days ago. Hail Hydro!


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 18, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> OK, a couple pics of the plants I originally posted (Amare SE 250)+ a plant under a Amare P3 (300w) that showed first pistils 8 days ago. Hail Hydro!
> 
> View attachment 3980078 View attachment 3980079 View attachment 3980080 View attachment 3980081


Got some nice Donkey dicks in that thar tent ma man. Nicely done!


----------



## bertaluchi (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello and thank you for the chance at a cool LED light. As you can see I have plenty of plants and plenty of space. I would love to get some votes so take a look and if you enjoy my bud porn shoot me a like! Thanks and enjoy!!!


----------



## InTheValley (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello. Been here awhile, but just had my account activated today. Id love to give the UFO a try. This is my current run, at 21 days from Seed in Coco. Had PH issues using FoXFarm, ( nightmare actually ) and just started PH perfect AN nutes today. Currently using Mars300 with replaced Diodes of 4000K, Which, oddly, was only half working at 63Watts, then all of a sudden, began working again once I changed to AN nutes. It was kinda strange. It has 4 diodes out right now too, but atleast its not a entire Half not working, lol.. Thought the driver was toast. Have another Mars300, with lenses, but giving it to a friend for house plants, because it just doesnt do well for my needs. So, down to this single Mars, that, probably will go out in a day or 2. So, it could be the end of the road for these chicks. Anyways, Unit Farm, Id love to have a whack at the Light, Whyyyy not.

update: LOL, another diode went out, so 5 out, ugg,


----------



## Gaz29 (Jul 18, 2017)

Below is my 'personal' tent  with lots of seedlings ,to vegging ,to nearly ready to flip etc..       Sorry about the double post.. sum pics of my perpetual growi.. many different strains, though got a second (commercial) grow elsewhere and ready to start flowering many plants and clones, would do grow report on/with this new light.! Happy growing and good luck..
Gaz


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey all, hope you didnt forget about me  i wish you all the best of luck. Dont forget to hit that like button on my original post on the first page. Here are a couple more pics 2x2x4 flower box
  
New 2x2x4 veg area


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 18, 2017)

hey all killers, how's everything?  Love all posts.

The report updated #48 just for letting all friend know phased result. Unit Farm will collect the final "like" report when the competition closed. Come on guys, try ur best to invite ur friends to join the fun or support u. Everything is possible. Cant wait to see the final report 

Notice: some friends run few posts. Unit Farm will chose one post received the most "like" in this thread and show it on the final reports.

Thanks for all.Good luck everyone


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2017)

hey all, don't forget about me as well , first post in the beginning, love the posts here, makes for some good competition. would love to add that system with me cfls, and give you some great input with that system.  

my last grow, unknown strain, under cfl. Love those likes....


----------



## Gaz29 (Jul 19, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> hey all killers, how's everything?  Love all posts.
> 
> The report updated #48 just for letting all friend know phased result. Unit Farm will collect the final "like" report when the competition closed. Come on guys, try ur best to invite ur friends to join the fun or support u. Everything is possible. Cant wait to see the final report
> 
> ...


I would be happy to do a full grow report with your light.. if you're looking for a tester (extra tester- when i don't win lol), then i have a few different strains I'm just about to flip to flowering so timing is good.. good luck to the leading gro-bro's in this comp.! Happy growing and good luck
Gaz


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Grandolf (Jul 19, 2017)

Literally just signed up to post in here (First grow)

Grandolf


----------



## bertaluchi (Jul 19, 2017)

C'mon man get those votes in. Bertaluchi will grow some fire


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 19, 2017)

Last pic lol.... This is one of the many "pinched" tops on I.B Incredible bulk not Irritable bowel lmfao. Of course even though she's heavy now I guarantee she will weigh 1.5 grams in a week lmfao


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 19, 2017)

Grandolf said:


> Literally just signed up to post in here (First grow)
> 
> Grandolf


If you win the contest for the UNIT FARM UFO80 led light, it would be a nice addition to your tent.
Your gal is huge!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

Some autos and a c99 under t5.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 19, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> I would be happy to do a full grow report with your light.. if you're looking for a tester (extra tester- when i don't win lol), then i have a few different strains I'm just about to flip to flowering so timing is good.. good luck to the leading gro-bro's in this comp.! Happy growing and good luck
> Gaz


Great!! thanks!! Unit Farm will run more competitions in the future. follow us. everything is possible!! enjoy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

I would test as well.


----------



## InTheValley (Jul 19, 2017)

Its definitely a cool light. Wish i had more time then 24 hours before the contest was over, lol..
Here my girls at 22 days from seed, 
Great Luck to all entered, Someone is going to get lucky tonight


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Some autos and a c99 under t5.
> View attachment 3981076 View attachment 3981077 View attachment 3981079 View attachment 3981080 View attachment 3981081 View attachment 3981082


Always wanted c99 but have ADHD when it comes to ordering beans lol what breeder you get yours from? Have you run it before?


----------



## pop22 (Jul 19, 2017)

Qauntum Boards @363 watts

Strrains are Hammer of the Gods ands Trainwreck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> Always wanted c99 but have ADHD when it comes to ordering beans lol what breeder you get yours from? Have you run it before?


I get it from two different breeders. Blimburn and female seeds. Both were similar and probably from the same cut.

The original breeder "brothers Grimm" put them back out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> Its definitely a cool light. Wish i had more time then 24 hours before the contest was over, lol..
> Here my girls at 22 days from seed,
> Great Luck to all entered, Someone is going to get lucky tonightView attachment 3981096


It says the comp closes on wed Jul 20. Jul 20 is actually tomorrow which is Thursday. 

They will announce the winner on Tuesday Jul 25. That would be Fri. Lol.

I guess the comp is still going on.

@Unit Farm System Supply can you clarify. Your first post says we have til tomorrow to enter.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

I guess that would be tonight at midnight.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It says the comp closes on wed Jul 20. Jul 20 is actually tomorrow which is Thursday.
> 
> They will announce the winner on Tuesday Jul 25. That would be Fri. Lol.
> 
> ...


whitebb2727 Thanks for ur help You r right. The comp will close on Jul 20. 24:00 pm; announce the winner on Jul 25. Thanks million.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 20, 2017)

hi all, do have deleted Wed & Tue at the beginning of the comp. but somehow the page cant save the change. guess it may be network error or something. Anyway thanks for all help and support from u guys. Come on, dude 

Holding it form 7.13.2017~7.20.2017 
Close it On Jul 20, 2017 at 24:00 PM
Announce the winner On Jul 25, 2017


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 20, 2017)

There are lots of great led growers here from which to choose. 

Looking at their pictures, it appears most of them are using white based leds, as am I. 

I was not aware that the lights being offered are blurple based (red/blue), which misses important spectrums and can cause eye strain. 

https://www.heliospectra.com/blog/forgotten-spectrum-and-importance-green-light-crop-quality

Should UFS produce a white based led I would be interested, but until then I am dropping out of this competition


----------



## InTheValley (Jul 20, 2017)

ok, everyone, Ill take PetFlora's votes, thanks you ,lol..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> ok, everyone, Ill take PetFlora's votes, thanks you ,lol..


now that's funny...lol


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 20, 2017)

PetFlora said:


> There are lots of great led growers here from which to choose.
> 
> Looking at their pictures, it appears most of them are using white based leds, as am I.
> 
> ...


You r right. White light matters for health crops. And Unit Farm Led Grow Light offers full spectrum, including red, blue and white LEDs. Blue light creates leafy and bushy plants during vegitation phase. Red light helps encourage budding and flowering. White LEDs on the PCB board can balance the entire spectrum that the grow light provides. 

Actually HPS is white based led. But LED makes it possible to choose more lights and still please crops. If UF produces LED based white light, is it same with HPS....

More info check out UFO80LED https://www.unitfarm.com/led-grow-light/ufo-80-cree-osram-led-grow-light-for-sale

Thanks for ur suggestion Happy growing


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 20, 2017)

Current grow two weeks from the flip.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 20, 2017)

How's everything, great growers? "Like" report shown but not final report. Few hours left till comp close. Hope u guys have a good harvest. Enjoy grow, enjoy life, enjoy comp. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 20, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> View attachment 3981665
> How's everything, great growers? "Like" report shown but not final report. Few hours left till comp close. Hope u guys have a good harvest. Enjoy grow, enjoy life, enjoy comp. Good luck, everyone.


Of course you will be counting personal votes such as yours and your partners correct? Good luck every single one of us.


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 20, 2017)

Damn this sucks, lol never been this close to winning based off votes. I thought I won last night until I realized it was tonight lol stoner. I'm the only one growing outdoors that I know of, Everyone else already has lights, some really nice lights. Oh well. I'm still the same, good luck to all. And thanks unit farm for the opportunity. I promise you you give me a light there will be great results to follow. Y'all take care. May the grow gods bless you...


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 20, 2017)

Jimmy Sparkle said:


> Of course you will be counting personal votes such as yours and your partners correct? Good luck every single one of us.


Right ! Unit Farm counts all "like" each killer received. Good luck,Jimmy.


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 20, 2017)

We're going off Cali time?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 21, 2017)

yeah California time


----------



## esh dov ets (Jul 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I get it from two different breeders. Blimburn and female seeds. Both were similar and probably from the same cut.
> 
> The original breeder "brothers Grimm" put them back out.


you ever do any breeding?


----------



## Getko (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi all, comp has closed. Thanks for all passion and support. Good Night. Enjoy weekend.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 21, 2017)

Final report. Thanks all for playing & have a good harvest everyone.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 21, 2017)

@Rolla J -- your the winner 
will PM u next week. GN


----------



## Gaz29 (Jul 21, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> @Rolla J -- your the winner
> will PM u next week. GN


Congrats to you @Rolla J ,
Thought the result was due on 25th .. but well done bud.!
Happy growing
Gaz


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 21, 2017)

Congratulations @Rolla J
Thanks for the opportunity @Unit Farm System Supply Farm System


----------



## InTheValley (Jul 21, 2017)

congrats Rolla J


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Jul 21, 2017)

Holy green donkey dicks Batman !!!! Casino got it!!!!!! Congrats man..


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 21, 2017)

Wow. Just woke up to read this. Cant believe i got so much support. Im truly humbled and i couldnt do it without you all! Thank you soo much. I will not let any of you down. So much great competition on here, i feel like we all just became friends. Thank you for the opportunity. Never won anything like this b4. Thank you Rollitup and Unit Farm


----------



## InTheValley (Jul 21, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Wow. Just woke up to read this. Cant believe i got so much support. Im truly humbled and i couldnt do it without you all! Thank you soo much. I will not let any of you down. So much great competition on here, i feel like we all just became friends. Thank you for the opportunity. Never won anything like this b4. Thank you Rollitup amd Unit Farm


Give a heads up for the Journal, Good stuff Brother and good luck


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 21, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> Give a heads up for the Journal, Good stuff Brother and good luck


Most definitely! I figured joining a comp like this. For being a tester, itd go without saying to do an exclusive journal and in depth study and review.
Planning on doing a youtube review as well when the time comes. Im not planning on going anywhere and im confident that ill be an above and beyond tester. Everyone is more than welcomed to join along.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 21, 2017)

Cant wait to see ur test. You and ur crops will fall in love Unit Farm@Rolla J


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks all it's treat time. 

Giving away a free set of Rachet hangers to the first 5000 people who visit the Unit Farm website. Log on order a set .100% FREE . order now, you will get FREE ratchet hanger in your room within 7 days. 

stock available in USA, Canada, Germany, UK, Australia
one man one set

order now: https://www.unitfarm.com/unitfarm-ratchet-hanger-for-sale


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 21, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Cant wait to see ur test. You and ur crops will fall in love Unit Farm@Rolla J


I cant wait to to get it started either! Im sure they will love the light as well! Thanks again!


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jul 21, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Thanks all it's treat time.
> 
> Giving away a free set of Rachet hangers to the first 5000 people who visit the Unit Farm website. Log on order a set .100% FREE . order now, you will get FREE ratchet hanger in your room within 7 days.
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much yall are awesome let me know if you need another tester down the road


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Wow. Just woke up to read this. Cant believe i got so much support. Im truly humbled and i couldnt do it without you all! Thank you soo much. I will not let any of you down. So much great competition on here, i feel like we all just became friends. Thank you for the opportunity. Never won anything like this b4. Thank you Rollitup and Unit Farm


congrats man


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 22, 2017)

Dopaw13 said:


> Thanks so much yall are awesome let me know if you need another tester down the road


I second that lol let us know.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 23, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> I second that lol let us know.





Dopaw13 said:


> Thanks so much yall are awesome let me know if you need another tester down the road


Thanks a million. Follow Unit Farm, will tay u guys if need testers in the future. Have a nice day, dude


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 24, 2017)

@Rolla J Have send a message for the tracking number. Your package has been ready for UPS. pls check out. U ill see UFO 80LED soon. Hve a nice day


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you once again! I confirmed the trn. Will let you know when it arrives. Looking foward to it!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Thank you once again! I confirmed the trn. Will let you know when it arrives. Looking foward to it!


Hell yeah congrats man.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 25, 2017)

Have some friends placed an order for free ratchet hanger on Unit Farm official web? any problem or questions for ur order, let me kno freely on this thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/unit-farm-giveaway-_ratchet-hanger-2800-set-left.945674/. 
Happy Growing


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Have some friends placed an order for free ratchet hanger on Unit Farm official web? any problem or questions for ur order, let me kno freely on this thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/unit-farm-giveaway-_ratchet-hanger-2800-set-left.945674/.
> Happy Growing


I placed an order for a free hanger. Since I didn't put my grow in here for the contest


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 25, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I placed an order for a free hanger. Since I didn't put my grow in here for the contest


its okay bro. no limitation. 

Maybe u can enter Unit Farm contest in the future. lol lol..

Where r u? USA? UK? DE?


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 26, 2017)

@Unit Farm System Supply got my ratchet hangers yesterday. Thank you. Now I need a light lmao


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> its okay bro. no limitation.
> 
> Maybe u can enter Unit Farm contest in the future. lol lol..
> 
> Where r u? USA? UK? DE?


Usa....
We can order more than one?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 26, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> @Unit Farm System Supply got my ratchet hangers yesterday. Thank you. Now I need a light lmao


Bro, how do u feel the ratchet hanger? Which light u want to order?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 26, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Usa....
> We can order more than one?


Sorry, one man one set..


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Sorry, one man one set..


I know... I was just kidden.....


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 28, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I know... I was just kidden.....


well, lol lol ..


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 28, 2017)

@Rolla J how's everything? UPS web says tank UFO 80LED in transit on time. Stocked  check out, dude. U will see the beast soon. Good night.


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 28, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> @Rolla J how's everything? UPS web says tank UFO 80LED in transit on time. Stocked  check out, dude. U will see the beast soon. Good night.
> View attachment 3985778


Oh man oh man. Today is the day the UFO80 led comes in the mail. Nothing like waiting for the package lol. Lets get it!


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey everyone i just received the light today. This UFO80 led is a truly built quality light. Cant wait to test this baby out. Will be starting a journal and will post the link up later. Will be starting the testing introducing flower! Then i will do a full grow report. Anywho Here are a few shots
   
Blues & whites Reds

 Full spectrum


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 28, 2017)

Bling bling bling whats gorgeous strain under UFO 80led? An Auto?


----------



## johnp410 (Jul 28, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Bro, how do u feel the ratchet hanger? Which light u want to order?


Love the ratchet hangers, nice and sturdy. Wouldn't question it's durability at all. I like the ufo 80 and 120, but just out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 28, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Bling bling bling whats gorgeous strain under UFO 80led? An Auto?


Afghani #1  bling bling hahaha good one! Photoperiod regular seed. Crossing fingers for another female.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 31, 2017)

johnp410 said:


> Love the ratchet hangers, nice and sturdy. Wouldn't question it's durability at all. I like the ufo 80 and 120, but just out of my price range at the moment.


hi bro, how many UFO 80 and UFO 120LED u need? Pls send PM to me whenever u need, will offer discount for u. Happy growing


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 8, 2017)

hi all, how's everything? UFO80LED grow journal updated on RIU, open to answer any questions u or anyone might have about the light .Hope u guys have a nice day
 https://www.rollitup.org/t/unit-farm-ufo80-led-grow-light-grow-journal-review.946421/


----------



## johnp410 (Aug 10, 2017)

Can't wait for the next chance got 6 TheBangi Haze F9 x Shiatsu Kush IBL I'd like to run under it. Until then it's diy cob.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 14, 2017)

congrats dude!!
Thanks for ur passion


----------



## cannabisweedPotNerd (Aug 21, 2017)

When is next give away like this?


----------



## Rolla J (Aug 21, 2017)

@3weeks under the UF080.
Great fkn light! Whoever wins the next competition is guna be blessed for sure. Green specs r a must with this beast no lie! Check out the journal to follow more!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/unit-farm-ufo80-led-grow-light-grow-journal-review.946421/


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 21, 2017)

cannabisweedPotNerd said:


> When is next give away like this?


IDK. Maybe new year. Who knows.. lol lol. if ur interested in special offer or others from Unit Farm, pls follow Unit Farm or remark Unit Farm thread.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 21, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> @3weeks under the UF080.View attachment 3998402
> Great fkn light! Whoever wins the next competition is guna be blessed for sure. Green specs r a must with this beast no lie! Check out the journal to follow more!
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/unit-farm-ufo80-led-grow-light-grow-journal-review.946421/


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 21, 2017)

cannabisweedPotNerd said:


> When is next give away like this?


btw, Unit Farm is running a giveaway for Ratchet Hanger. Check out https://www.rollitup.org/t/unit-farm-giveaway-_ratchet-hanger-2800-set-left.945674/


----------



## Mysticalgrower94 (Aug 25, 2017)

45w led with a 5000k led light indoor closet grow. Amnesia haze. My brother the "expert grower" over fed and killed them, they had 1 week left till Flush.  SOG efforts down the drain, and my first ever indoor grow.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 25, 2017)

Mysticalgrower94 said:


> 45w led with a 5000k led light indoor closet grow. Amnesia haze. My brother the "expert grower" over fed and killed them, they had 1 week left till Flush.  SOG efforts down the drain, and my first ever indoor grow.
> View attachment 4000052View attachment 4000053View attachment 4000054


That plant was nowhere near being ripe... 1 week till flush.. nah man.


----------



## Mysticalgrower94 (Aug 25, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> That plant was nowhere near being ripe... 1 week till flush.. nah man.


The first 2 were taken a 2 months before the third picture was taken good sir.


----------



## Mysticalgrower94 (Aug 25, 2017)

And when your brother mixes a full bottle of nutes into 2 gallons when drunk and your not home to tell him to leave your plants alone there is no coming back from death (my plants)


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 26, 2017)

Mysticalgrower94 said:


> The first 2 were taken a 2 months before the third picture was taken good sir.


That third pic? The close up? Yeah, nowhere near ripe. I mean when a bud like that dries there won't be anything left except for pistils...


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2017)

Mysticalgrower94 said:


> 45w led with a 5000k led light indoor closet grow. Amnesia haze. My brother the "expert grower" over fed and killed them, they had 1 week left till Flush.  SOG efforts down the drain, and my first ever indoor grow.
> View attachment 4000052View attachment 4000053View attachment 4000054


did it rain in your grow room?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey everyone, Unit Farm Ratchet Hanger out of stock in UK. Will inform u guys in this thread when next stock available. Pls inform ur friends or followers in UK and kindly wait

Happy weekend, guys


----------



## Mysticalgrower94 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> did it rain in your grow room?


Haha no, spray bottle, humidity


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 30, 2017)

Mysticalgrower94 said:


> 45w led with a 5000k led light indoor closet grow. Amnesia haze. My brother the "expert grower" over fed and killed them, they had 1 week left till Flush.  SOG efforts down the drain, and my first ever indoor grow.
> View attachment 4000052View attachment 4000053View attachment 4000054


Gorgeous Purple. Love it


----------



## Mysticalgrower94 (Aug 30, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Gorgeous Purple. Love it


I love it! I'm actually trying to sell my 400watt mh/hps lights and ballast for real cheap just to get an led light fixture around 300w to 600w. I have some autos I want to try under a powerful led light. I did an outdoor grow (currently doing) and as you can tell my last indoor didn't do so well.. My brother moved to Hawaii with his dad to his dads rehab center. I live in the United States.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 15, 2017)

Hope u guys have a nice weekend
Unit Farm NEW UFO Lite Series has launched on UF official website. 
First stock will be available in 3 months maybe early.  checkout https://www.unitfarm.com/ufo-lite-led-grow-light.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 22, 2017)

Mysticalgrower94 said:


> I love it! I'm actually trying to sell my 400watt mh/hps lights and ballast for real cheap just to get an led light fixture around 300w to 600w. I have some autos I want to try under a powerful led light. I did an outdoor grow (currently doing) and as you can tell my last indoor didn't do so well.. My brother moved to Hawaii with his dad to his dads rehab center. I live in the United States.



If you live in Hawaii you also live in the United States. And 300-600 watts of led isn't powerful. You should use the hid light. Bc you won't make any yield with what you have. At all.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-quantum-board.935663/page-11#post-13438349



I def wasn't meaning 300-600 qb. I was reading it like he meant a cheap led from amazon. If he means a diy cob system or qb that's a whole different story. Which is what he could've meant.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm very surprised with the ufo80. Doing a better job than a 2ft 6 bulb t5.

When it comes to single diodes Cree and osram are the best.

Everyone has a preference. Some want to save and build their own. Some don't. They want a premade fixture.

They have good customer service. Just hit them up and talk to them.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm very surprised with the ufo80. Doing a better job than a 2ft 6 bulb t5.
> 
> When it comes to single diodes Cree and osram are the best.
> 
> ...



Cant agree more dude !! Cree and Osram are the best


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 27, 2017)

DWCgrow2017 said:


> u guys seems steal the thread,,lol lol


Understand that is only 75-175w in a 2x2.5 space. I like led tech.


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Understand that is only 75-175w in a 2x2.5 space. I like led tech.


That's great but you're in the advertising specific area
So let's keep advertisers threads about them out of respect

We have our advertising set up in a way they don't "interfere " with the regular board


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 28, 2017)

sunni said:


> That's great but you're in the advertising specific area
> So let's keep advertisers threads about them out of respect
> 
> We have our advertising set up in a way they don't "interfere " with the regular board


Hi Sunni, I was being called out from something in my signature not something I posted in this thread.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Oct 10, 2017)

Winter is coming. Hope all is well.

Big Events: The World's Oldest and Largest Cannabis Tradeshow, November 15-17 in Last Vegas, NV at the Las Vegas Convention Center. 

#UNIT FARM Welcome to Booth#1220. Stoked on seeing you guys soon.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, hows your halloween? 

Here is Madness Black Friday. Are you ready? If you are interested in it, please let me know freely or PM me directly.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 8, 2017)

purple Cannbis,Close Pics #UFO160LED Purple Wednesday Much love.Hows your ladies?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 15, 2017)

Hows it going, everyone? Las Vegas Tradeshow is just around the corner. We are in LA beach. On the way to Las vegas. Is there anyone waiting for us?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 19, 2017)

catch the bud growing on a leaf. Have u guys ever seen it on ur plants? #Mutation


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 20, 2017)

Pakistan valley, bomb Berry, cheese candy. Growing under COB led system I built. Getting 2 lbs per 4x4 with only 500w flower


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 22, 2017)

@Shawndeadhead Kinda of curious What material for the bling bing stuff?


----------



## Rolla J (Nov 22, 2017)

Week 4 for the Afghanis
Ufo80 Led
2x2x4


----------



## Dopaw13 (Nov 22, 2017)

That is a tent with 600D or more really good thick stuff


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 22, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Week 4 for the Afghanis
> Ufo80 Led
> 2x2x4View attachment 4046680 View attachment 4046681


Hi Rolla, your the crazy fan of Afghanis!!!


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 23, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> @Shawndeadhead Kinda of curious What material for the bling bing stuff?
> 
> View attachment 4046662


That's just a grow tent, I use matrix grow tents they come Mylar lined, I think most grow tents do? Not sure Matrix always worked for me so I stayed loyal to their brand every time I've expanded and upgraded.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 23, 2017)

Dopaw13 said:


> That is a tent with 600D or more really good thick stuff


Hey Dopaw13, what grow tent you are using?


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 23, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> catch the bud growing on a leaf. Have u guys ever seen it on ur plants? #Mutation


That is really cool. Do you know is that genetic or environmental or the blue/purple Led ? I would probably of kept a mom of that just because of how cool it is. Amazing plants. 
I want to get setup with SpaceX or something and be the first cannabis grow in space, we will colonize the stars one resin laden cola at a time!!!!!


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 23, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Week 4 for the Afghanis
> Ufo80 Led
> 2x2x4View attachment 4046680 View attachment 4046681


Are those panels with Mylar on them? Looks like a wall more then a tent. Cool just curious I'm getting ready to expand and looking at building rooms Vs tents as I'm getting a open warehouse type space. Not sure which route I'm gonna go yet I've always been a tent/greenhouse guy. 
Those LED light strips did you find they help with side and under canopy lighting at all? Those are so flexible and easy to work with j hadn't considered adding anything past what I'm doing with my DIY cob system.
Lovely ladies BTW


----------



## Rolla J (Nov 23, 2017)

Shawndeadhead said:


> Are those panels with Mylar on them? Looks like a wall more then a tent. Cool just curious I'm getting ready to expand and looking at building rooms Vs tents as I'm getting a open warehouse type space. Not sure which route I'm gonna go yet I've always been a tent/greenhouse guy.
> Those LED light strips did you find they help with side and under canopy lighting at all? Those are so flexible and easy to work with j hadn't considered adding anything past what I'm doing with my DIY cob system.
> Lovely ladies BTW


Thank-you. I lined the walls with hvac tape and then put the box together lol. I've done a couple of mods to the box light wise and IDK if the blurple strips really help with the ufo80 led lol. They did with my cob rig. I put up 10 x 2ft strips (72watts) Made the environment look like a sunset lol. I do like the idea of side lighting and when I get a bigger space I'll plan on using side lighting. Sux when the leaves rest on em and get burnt. That was my only downfall


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 24, 2017)

Shawndeadhead said:


> That is really cool. Do you know is that genetic or environmental or the blue/purple Led ? I would probably of kept a mom of that just because of how cool it is. Amazing plants.
> I want to get setup with SpaceX or something and be the first cannabis grow in space, we will colonize the stars one resin laden cola at a time!!!!!


Hi Shawndeadhead, it is genetic problem and happen randomly.


----------



## brewing up (Nov 27, 2017)

I would want at least 400 real watts


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 28, 2017)

brewing up said:


> I would want at least 400 real watts


Nice. What size your culture space?


----------



## brewing up (Nov 28, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Nice. What size your culture space?


I have a 60x60 and 80x80 tent and also a cupboard about 140x100 , i usually use cfl and hps


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 29, 2017)

brewing up said:


> I have a 60x60 and 80x80 tent and also a cupboard about 140x100 , i usually use cfl and hps


cool. Have a plan to try LED grow lights?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 29, 2017)

Hope all is well for you guys. Good news, Unit Farm is looking for excellent distributors around the world. Please do not hesitate to PM me if interested. BTW, you can also recommend the excellent local stores which carries good reputation and customer service in your city or town. Just PM me Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## brewing up (Nov 29, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> cool. Have a plan to try LED grow lights?


I would but they are wayyy too expensive, i read that they are not that good compared to hps and that they compare more to cfl


----------



## Rolla J (Nov 29, 2017)

Week 5
P2
P3 P4 & P2 P3
UFO80 kicking ass


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 29, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Week 5
> P2View attachment 4050486
> P3View attachment 4050483 P4 & P2View attachment 4050492 P3View attachment 4050498
> UFO80 kicking ass


Fucking beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 30, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Week 5
> P2View attachment 4050486
> P3View attachment 4050483 P4 & P2View attachment 4050492 P3View attachment 4050498
> UFO80 kicking ass


It is a killer!!!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Nov 30, 2017)

# LAST CHANCE to Grab Unit Farm Black Firday. Will closed at 24pm Nov 30th. Numerous friends are preparing Christmas Gifts. Whats your plan


----------



## Rolla J (Nov 30, 2017)

Shawndeadhead said:


> Fucking beautiful !!!!!


Thanks man! Looking at about other 20 days


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 30, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Thanks man! Looking at about other 20 days


Awesome I just did take down my Pakistani kushes, my cheese candy and bomb Berries all have 1-2 weeks left. Love that I get to do this 5 times a year I think I would get bored with one outdoor a year haha


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 30, 2017)

brewing up said:


> I would but they are wayyy too expensive, i read that they are not that good compared to hps and that they compare more to cfl


 Yeah I don't know about that I build my own lights and come in at just $600 to build to cover a 4x4.
As far as comparing LED to more like a cfl.....let's see same strains same mom's 1000w hps over 4x4 best crop 1.5-1.6 lb. 
500w of diy led over same 4x4 area consistently over 2 lbs.
My electric bill is way way down not only is main light usage cut in half, but no more running my fan system through air cooled hoods, when I do have to turn my AC on it is only turned up to about 5 (wall unit dial 1-10 cold to coldest) and the compressor only cycles on now and then. Compare to having HPS my AC was always almost pegged as cold as you could turn it up and always running, compressor hardly ever shut off.
Yes they can be a bit pricy to buy or build but besides that someone had grossly misinformed you about what LEDs can be capable of.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 1, 2017)

Mini culture space grown by a fellow member @mr.growit on Instagram: Single plants flipped to 12/12 light cycle under UFO80LED, our smallest LED grow light for UFO series. Cant wait to see what yield.


----------



## brewing up (Dec 3, 2017)

*why does the title say: the Free LED Grow Light tester? Give me a free led and ill test it *


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 4, 2017)

brewing up said:


> why does the title say: the Free LED Grow Light tester? Give me a free led and ill test it* *


Hey brewing up, The contest has closed. lol lol lol... Will keep you posted in this thread if any further test run in the future


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 6, 2017)

Xmas around the corner. Any plan for holiday?


----------



## Dopaw13 (Dec 6, 2017)

Chopping trimming and jaring this LSD


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 6, 2017)

Dopaw13 said:


> Chopping trimming and jaring this LSD


Wow red eye time


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey guys, how are you? Preying for ppl in So Cal. ##LilacFire #LAfire #CaliforniaFires Hope you all stay safe.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Dec 8, 2017)

of course i have family in the san bernadeno area i was supposed to move up there a few months ago but decided to wait kinda glad i did. Hope all of yall stay safe and get thru this crisis


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 9, 2017)

10 days everyone


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 11, 2017)

Dopaw13 said:


> of course i have family in the san bernadeno area i was supposed to move up there a few months ago but decided to wait kinda glad i did. Hope all of yall stay safe and get thru this crisis


Hope all is well for your families my man


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 11, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> 10 days everyoneView attachment 4055730 View attachment 4055735 View attachment 4055746 View attachment 4055749


Hey bro, looks amazing Thanks for sharing it with us. Your Unit Farm Grow glasses will be send out tomorrow.


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 11, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Hey bro, looks amazing Thanks for sharing it with us. Your Unit Farm Grow glasses will be send out tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4056382


Awesome sauce. You're #1


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 12, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Awesome sauce. You're #1


Thanks for kind words bro Christmas around the corner. is it the reason why forum becomes silence ?.lol lol lol


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 14, 2017)

Harvest Chapter 1 #UnitFarm feed by UFO 80LED. How you feel it?


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 14, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Harvest Chapter 1 #UnitFarm feed by UFO 80LED. How you feel it?
> 
> View attachment 4057887 View attachment 4057888 View attachment 4057889 View attachment 4057890 View attachment 4057891


Damn look at those buds


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 15, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Damn look at those buds


 Looking forward to your upcoming harvest


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Harvest Chapter 1 #UnitFarm feed by UFO 80LED. How you feel it?
> 
> View attachment 4057887 View attachment 4057888 View attachment 4057889 View attachment 4057890 View attachment 4057891


i'll take that branch right there...lol.....j/k


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 17, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> i'll take that branch right there...lol.....j/k


Great !!! good nutrient + seeds + LED lights = the result of that branch. Stocked on you and your branches


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 19, 2017)

Harvest Chapter 2 single plants #UnitFarm feed by UFO 80LED..lol lol lol Waiting for chopping down


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey Everyone, Wish you guys Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. We will be not in office for a few days for the incoming holidays. Awfully sorry for delaying reply for email or message. Quick inquiry or help, please call us:　+1 626 213 2208, Enjoy upcoming holiday everyone


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 26, 2017)

How's your Christmas? My money get tight but Im happy...waiting for New Year #2018


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 28, 2017)

Sativa VS Indica : whats your idea?


----------



## see4 (Dec 28, 2017)

I want some.


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 28, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Sativa VS Indica : whats your idea?
> 
> View attachment 4064274


I like to be zoned out in the couch hahaha


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 28, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Sativa VS Indica : whats your idea?
> 
> View attachment 4064274


i like to be zoned out with a rod and real at the beach in a lawn chair.....catchin the sites of course


----------



## “Cambo” (Dec 28, 2017)

Sativa dominant!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 28, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Jacky white start of week 6 flower View attachment 3977059 36x 10w 3200k cob led chips diy light fixture with blurple light supplement strips
> Pic with light @ week 4
> View attachment 3977061
> Would love to be a tester. Hope you all enjoy my photo please like!



forgive me if this has been asked in this thread already, but what are your blurple strips specs?

and where did you get them?

nice plants

thanks


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 28, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> forgive me if this has been asked in this thread already, but what are your blurple strips specs?
> 
> and where did you get them?
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I rarely use em anymore. But if interested i could re hook em up and run some numbers. There are 9 strips left instead of 10.
2ft 5050 blurple led strips. Says 60watts per 16.4 ft roll I was using 20ft so 3.66p/w 73.2 watts for 10x 2ft strips. 
As far as data sheets I have no idea where to find one. Could if I googled


----------



## Rolla J (Dec 28, 2017)

Got them on Amazon. Just plugged up to a Killa watt 18ft of strips at max 66.6 watts. 949 amps
Low is 30.5 watts .472 amps
These were tested on a 12v 150w led driver
*My internet is really slow and the pics I'm trying to upload I've been waiting longer than 3 mins


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> I want some.


Both Sativa and Indica? I want more sativa


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 29, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> I like to be zoned out in the couch hahaha





BudmanTX said:


> i like to be zoned out with a rod and real at the beach in a lawn chair.....catchin the sites of course


So called "great minds think alike" ? lol lol lol


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 29, 2017)

“Cambo” said:


> Sativa dominant!


Cant agree more What strains in your growing room?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 29, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Thanks man. I rarely use em anymore. But if interested i could re hook em up and run some numbers. There are 9 strips left instead of 10.
> 2ft 5050 blurple led strips. Says 60watts per 16.4 ft roll I was using 20ft so 3.66p/w 73.2 watts for 10x 2ft strips.
> As far as data sheets I have no idea where to find one. Could if I googled


thanks man, that works


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 29, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Got them on Amazon. Just plugged up to a Killa watt 18ft of strips at max 66.6 watts. 949 amps
> Low is 30.5 watts .472 amps
> These were tested on a 12v 150w led driver
> *My internet is really slow and the pics I'm trying to upload I've been waiting longer than 3 mins


i gotcha, i see those on amazon all the time. thanks again.


----------



## projectinfo (Dec 31, 2017)

Love to be a tester


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 2, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Love to be a tester View attachment 4066013


Hey Projecinfo, thanks for your interesting. Will keep you guys posted if any plan for tester in 2018.Happy New Year


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 3, 2018)

#HappyNewYear2018 #HappyNewYear It gonna be a good year. #UnitFarm Thanks all guys for solid support. Hope you guys have a continuous success.
Back office tomorrow. Stocked on High New Year. PM me direclty if anything I can do for you.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 3, 2018)

@Dopaw13 Thanks for "like". Have you been still on holiday?


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 3, 2018)

yeah just got back and i went and got sick XD but i chopped and cured my LSD during my brief moments of clarity lol got 233g


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 4, 2018)

Dopaw13 said:


> yeah just got back and i went and got sick XD but i chopped and cured my LSD during my brief moments of clarity lol got 233g
> View attachment 4067307 View attachment 4067309


Wow!!! 233g Can I taste some


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 16, 2018)

Tester vids feedback: UFO 120LED + Unit Farm 3X3X6 grow tent


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Jan 19, 2018)

I doubt that ufo would improve my 200w ghetto grow but i guess i could see if the opportunity arises

Week 2 flower dinafem blue cheese
Under $100 canadian spent


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 19, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> I doubt that ufo would improve my 200w ghetto grow but i guess i could see if the opportunity arises
> 
> Week 2 flower dinafem blue cheese
> Under $100 canadian spent


lookin healthy  Cheers bro


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 26, 2018)

UFO120LED + 3X3X6 Unit Farm Grow tent video udate


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 29, 2018)

UFO 120 garden reset. G13 3x3x6 unitfarms grow tent.  check it out!!!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 6, 2018)

Unitfarms UFO 120 266 watt led. Several strains growing. Check this out! easy grow for beginners!!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 23, 2018)

Unit Farm Grow tent testing video update. Fast channel -> Unit Farm Grow Tent Excellent Design to know more informatinon if interested.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Feb 23, 2018)

New growth looks good man. I just got some Ocean Grown Genetics coming have Cthulhu now got Ninja Fruit, Skunkbeard, Alien Rift on the way. I am moving in a week after i get moved in i am ordering some quantum boards to make myself a nice light.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 25, 2018)

Dopaw13 said:


> New growth looks good man. I just got some Ocean Grown Genetics coming have Cthulhu now got Ninja Fruit, Skunkbeard, Alien Rift on the way. I am moving in a week after i get moved in i am ordering some quantum boards to make myself a nice light.


Thanks for your information. Stocked on your growing bro


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 5, 2018)

Week 3:

UFO 120 in a 3x3x6 grow tent and G-13 bloom


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 13, 2018)

*Flower 2018 Started: *looking forward to seeing how UFO320 big boy pleasure plants.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 19, 2018)

Whats up everyong? hows your #stpatricksday  Its me, lol lol lol lol...


----------



## Realbax (Mar 21, 2018)

My paddys was good. Only just able to operate a keyboard. I' guessing from the post you had a good one as well?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 21, 2018)

yes, before i lost one, but i get a new, He is great


----------

